# MS Access, Zugriff auf Formularfelder (in Anfügeabfrage)



## Ste-Re (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte eine Tabelle erweitern und habe dafür eine Afügeabfrage erstellt. 
Da die Abfrage über ein Formular gestartet wird möchte ich alle noch offenen Felder mit Satndardwerten füllen, die ich vorher im Formular angegeben habe.
Ich möchte also den Wert eines Formularfeldes auslesen und anschließend in die Anfügeabfrage einfügen.
Weiß jemand wie das geht?

Mir würde schon reichen, wenn mir jemand sagen kann, wie ich den Value eines Formularfeldes auslesen kann.
Danke


----------



## Slizzzer (23. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dich jetzt so richtig verstanden habe.
Den Standardwert eines Formularfeldes kannst Du in den Eigenschaften desselben einstellen.

(Eigenschaften -> Daten -> Standardwert)

Bzw. kannst du den Standardwert eines Tabellenfeldes schon bei der Erstellung der Tabelle festlegen.

Erstelle doch einfach ein Formular basierend auf der Tabelle, in welche du Daten eingeben willst. Das spart die Anfügeabfrage.
Sonst erklär nochmal genau, was du mit dem Formular möchtest.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Ste-Re (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo nochmal,

ich hab mich wahrscheinlich unklar ausgedrückt, also versuche ich es nochmal.
Ich bastel gerade an einer DB, in der primär eine Verkäuferstatistik gepflegt werden soll. 
Dazu habe u.a. die Tabellen Verkäufer, Produkte und Statistik angelegt.
Jetzt habe ich ein Formular mit mehreren Unterformualrebenen gebaut, über das die wöchentlichen Daten gepflegt werden sollen. 
Dort kann ich (in verschiedenen Ebenen) auswählen:
Region -> Team -> Vertreter -> dessen bisherigen Produkte (Produkt_ID, (Vertreter) Datum, Wert)
(Über die Ebenen realisiere ich, dass die Anzeige immer weiter eingeschränkt werden kann (z.B. nur Teams aus Region 1 usw.))
Die Produkttabelle soll jetzt wöchentlich gepfelgt werden. Dazu könnte jeder Datensatz einzeln eingetragen werden, was aber bei z.B. 40 Verkäufern und 50 Produkten sehr zeitaufwändig wird.... Daher habe ich eine Anfügeabfrage geschrieben, die alle Produkte (ggf. auch nur die einer bestimmten Kategorie) an die Statistik-Tabelle anfügt. Damit die Produkte einem bestimmten Vertreter zugeordnet werden können muss dessen Personalnr. angegeben werden. Derzeit frage ich die über eine Parameterabfrage ab. 
Was ich möchte ist aber folgendes:
Im Formular ist ohnehin schon der Vertreter ausgewählt. Diesen Feldwert würde ich jetzt gerne auslesen und meiner Anfügeabfrage übergeben. Soweit ich bis jetzt herausfinden konnte sollte es etwa so gehen: Formulare![VPNr] um auf das Feld "VPNr" zuzugreifen. Praktisch gehts aber net. 
Wäre schön, wenn jemand hierzu eine Idee hat. Analog dazu will ich auch das Datum frei bestimmen können (der heute als Standardwert), sollte ja aber nach dem gleichen Muster ablaufen.

Danke


----------



## RavelinePower (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo 

Du musst bei deiner Anfügeabfrage das Kriterium ändern.

= Formulare![Dein Formularname]![VPNr] 



Formulare![VPNr] = FALSCH !!<<<<< Das hier kann kein Access finden da dein Formularnamen fehlt und somit Access nicht weiss aus welchem Formular er das holen muss.

Bye Sascha


----------

